# Great Western Pigeon Show this weekend



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

The Great Western Pigeon Show will be held this Saturday and Sunday at the Santa Cruz County Fairgrounds in Watsonville, CA. If you are in the area this is a great show to see many breeds under one roof. I will be there and am showing 20 Horseman Pouters. 

Best Regards,
Charlie Rowe


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

The show wraps up this morning. There were 1650 birds entered, not sure how many different breeds. There were about 180 pouters and croppers composed of 9 breeds. Best regards, Charlie


----------

